# Welfare Recipients entitled to earn EUR 14,000 rental income without being means tested



## Clueless Clive (19 May 2022)

New rental measures announced for welfare recipients
					

People receiving social welfare payments will be able to earn rent of up to €14,000 a year without their means-tested allowances being impacted, under changes set to be announced today.




					www.rte.ie
				






> People receiving Social Welfare payments will be able to earn rent of up to €14,000 a year without their means-tested allowances being affected, under changes set to be announced today.
> 
> Minister for Social Protection Heather Humphreys has received Cabinet backing for the move, which she hopes will free up rooms for tenants across the country.
> 
> ...



What incentive is there in the country to 'get ahead' any more?


----------

